# Most underrated villagers in ACNH?



## loveclove (Jun 1, 2020)

No offense to Raymond and Marshall but I think we get so hyped by this famous villagers and forget to appreciate the ones we got.

I absolutely adore Pashmina, the goat. I found her in a mistery island. She sings when she is in a good mood, always so nice, always compliments my clothes and gives me something she thinks would go great with it. She's also freakin cute, look at this (got it from reddit).

Have you ever wanted to trade villagers you really liked just to get famous ones?

Who is your favorite underrated villager and why?


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 1, 2020)

Pashmina is so sweet! I have a few famous villagers but honestly I love Ozzie the koala <3 he’s precious! And Walt the kangaroo is bada-s. I’ll never let them go.


----------



## Globes216 (Jun 1, 2020)

For me theres a few, Prince, Kitty and Canberra are the ones that come to mind. Prince and Canberra are often overlooked because of their looks but they're the sweetest and absolutely adorable to me. Kitty is also often overlooked for other more popular snooty cats like Ankha and Olivia. Kitty is so sweet and sure she doesnt look as cool as the other snooty cats but I love her


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi (Jun 1, 2020)

I really love Bea, she’s so cute and sweet! I changed her catchphrase to be “aroo~” so it looks like she does small barks, aw she’s so adorable <3


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 1, 2020)

broccolo!!!!! baby mouse


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 1, 2020)

Globes216 said:


> For me theres a few, Prince, Kitty and Canberra are the ones that come to mind. Prince and Canberra are often overlooked because of their looks but they're the sweetest and absolutely adorable to me. Kitty is also often overlooked for other more popular snooty cats like Ankha and Olivia. Kitty is so sweet and sure she doesnt look as cool as the other snooty cats but I love her


Dude I love Canberra. Not saying she has to be an S+ tier villager or anything but I wish my girl got more recognition.


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 1, 2020)

Ellen_from_Waihekiwi said:


> I really love Bea, she’s so cute and sweet! I changed her catchphrase to be “aroo~” so it looks like she does small barks, aw she’s so adorable <3


Agree!! I love Bea so much and pretty much all the dog villagers.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (Jun 1, 2020)

Walker is underrated and is one of the cutest villagers.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 1, 2020)

Jeremiah the blue frog! Named for the song, "Joy to the World" that has the lyrics,  "Jeremiah was a bullfrog... was a good friend of mine". He's also a lazy, he says "nee-deep" like Kermit's nephew and he's adorable. 

As a little back story,  my mom passed away last year in March and she had a little frog tattoo behind her ear so when she died,  my siblings and I got frogs too. "Joy to the World" was one of her favorite songs as well so having Jeremiah in my village is like having a piece of my mama on my island with me. <3


----------



## Hanami (Jun 1, 2020)

Willow, Ellie, Dotty, Bea, Dizzy, Gonzo, Joey, Sydney, Gabi, Wade, Tybalt, and Stella to name a few. They're some of my favs. ❤


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 1, 2020)

You know who it is ;-))))

Ok I get it my blue hamster boye isn't _quite_ S+ tier material but you can't deny he knows how to charm I mean look at that_ figure_


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 1, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> You know who it is ;-))))
> 
> Ok I get it my blue hamster boye isn't _quite_ S+ tier material but you can't deny he knows how to charm I mean look at that_ figure_


One thing I DON'T GET is the Reddit hate for Rodney. I'm stumped.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 1, 2020)

Fuschia, uchis are amazing (even tho Fuschia's not in my town anymore, I still enjoyed having her before I made her leave)


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

screaming at the top of my lungs, bonbon! bonbon. bonbon. bonbon bonbon bonbon bonb


----------



## Yujian (Jun 1, 2020)

Raddle needs more love I think he's the cutest frog villager


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 1, 2020)

FILBERT STANS WHERE ARE YALL?! Merry stans?!


----------



## peachmilke (Jun 1, 2020)

tia<3 she's quickly become my ult fav // nvm deirdre still my fav lol


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2020)

Pashmina is really adorable, I'm considering having her on my island at some point.
I'll post these two every time, but Moe and Tom. I love these two.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 1, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> tia<3 she's quickly become my ult fav


im surprised tia's considered underappreciated

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Alicia said:


> Pashmina is really adorable, I'm considering having her on my island at some point.
> I'll post these two every time, but Moe and Tom. I love these two.


tom was just insulting you LMAO


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jun 1, 2020)

I love Pashmina, had her in New Leaf, she was one of my faves!

I have a lot of villagers that aren't popular.

Caroline is super sweet and loves to sing, she's always wearing the clothing I gifted her.

Gladys is also very sweet, and I think her upturned eyes make her look adorable.

Plucky loves running around like an airplane, I like to think she dreams of being able to fly someday.

Those are just a few- Mathilda, Piper, and Tybalt are a few others that I love or have recently taken a liking too.


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 1, 2020)

I recently had Aurora as a random move in and instantly thought about the time it will take to TT her out. But I actually love her. She’s such a sweet lil penguin. I can’t wait til winter so I can decorate outside her home with winter things! She is very adorable and before now I’d not really payed much attention to the penguin species, but now I kinda wanna her cube too


----------



## tonkuri (Jun 1, 2020)

static!! ill always adore him <3


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jun 1, 2020)

I know I said Broccolo already but my entire heart is taken up by Butch. Literally all of it. Oh my god


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 1, 2020)

Deirdre. People seem to literally hate her and her appearance, but pictures don’t do her justice to how she is in the game itself— she’s cute! Plus she lives in perpetual autumn.


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 1, 2020)

I may have only met him a few weeks ago island hopping and didn't know he existed before then, but now I will do anything for Rodeo. I love lazy villagers and he's just got the right vibes! I don't know what to say I just saw him and I love him and now he's part of my lazytown. (4 lazies really make this place snack happy and sleepy)


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 1, 2020)

Said this in the 'something good that happened today' topic...but, I found Merry on an island today, and she is too cute not to immediately love. I don't know where she falls on the popularity scale. But, from my own perspective...I should never like such an obnoxiously cute character...but, I do. Lol.


----------



## Madrox6 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm thinking about having Buzz move to my island, and out of curiosity I checked his tier. Unranked! Then I checked for any posts with him in the title, and it's mostly giveaways where he isn't claimed. I don't know how that can be. He seems to have a really nice design. The only thing I can think is that Apollo and all of the wolves outshine him for cranky? And his interior is sort of meh. But Buzz is so cute!


----------



## Yujian (Jun 1, 2020)

Madrox6 said:


> I'm thinking about having Buzz move to my island, and out of curiosity I checked his tier. Unranked! Then I checked for any posts with him in the title, and it's mostly giveaways where he isn't claimed. I don't know how that can be. He seems to have a really nice design. The only thing I can think is that Apollo and all of the wolves outshine him for cranky? And his interior is sort of meh. But Buzz is so cute!


This! 
I love Buzz if I had any free space I'd immediately adopt him!


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 1, 2020)

Megan is so adorable, and I love her shade of purple! ❤ I don't know why she isn't very popular.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

O'Hare and Tom!!


https://imgur.com/a/AVgCfPs




https://imgur.com/a/Uhg9Swk

I love them both so much and they're sadly underrated❤ I can't imagine my island without either of them


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 1, 2020)

I LOVE Molly! She might be an A tier, but she is an S tier in my heart. I can't believe that I went a year without her in my NL town! (ok so she might not be underrated, but I love her!)
Also Bea! Such a sweet doggo, she loves to bake and she is just too cute! I found her on a mystery island an immediately snatched her up.


----------



## Luella (Jun 1, 2020)

Not someone I'm going to have on my island but Tipper seems like a really fun character.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 1, 2020)

Hopkins. Is Poppy underrated? I don't know. Poppy, Mott, Boyd, Pashmina, Avery (I don't know how popular he is if he is), Apple, Blanche, and I might be missing a few others.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

I have Bones and Tom and love them! They're really sweet and have amazing designs. They definitely need more recognition!


----------



## aiyana_theresa (Jun 1, 2020)

nana the monkey is so cute and underrated!!


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2020)

there’s so many but the ones i can think of off the top of my head are margie, gayle, moe, merry, felicity and katt! they’re all so adorable and deserve more love :3


----------



## Lillyshins (Jun 2, 2020)

Chrissy is my absolute fav. And I dont get why more people dont like her. (My partner and child being in that group.)

I thought my favorite would be a wolf, or a cat, or something like that....

Nope. Bun in a pink jumpsuit went and stole my heart before anyone else even had a chance. 

Also considering finding Francine too so I would have the set, but there are SO many awsome choices I dont think shes going to make the cut. I need more music hobbyists.


----------



## telliebelle (Jun 2, 2020)

boomer!


----------



## usa-chan (Jun 2, 2020)

tasha and rolf are my secret dreamies; if there was a higher villager limit, i would have them on my island for sure


----------



## Kelpcey (Jun 2, 2020)

THE MICE. Bree, Broccolo, Dora, Rod, and Chadder are criminally underrated


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 2, 2020)

Some people may not know of her or call her basic but I’ve chosen Winnie to be my peppy for the past 2 weeks and I don’t regret it. I love her!


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jun 2, 2020)

Literally everyone on my island except Marina is "bottom tier" like whatever, I'll take them over your dumb popular villagers any day. 

One in particular I've had in old games (not this one tho) is Pudge. He's adorable y u no liek him??


----------



## monsieurberry (Jun 2, 2020)

Pancetti. I love her color palette and I think her concept is fantastic. Sooey is such a funny catch phrase. And she’s a snooty! A pig with lipstick (white cause she’s a trendsetter). It’s not your typical cute but it’s weird and it’s adorable.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

Graham for sure! He is an adorable nerd who has Bubblegum KK playing in his cardboard / server-themed house! I also love his catchphrase 'indeed'


----------



## Baroque (Jun 2, 2020)

My boy Angus. I love a good pun and this bull is named like a sort of meat, is a bull and has a flaming shirt.

Like, c’mon! This is too good to ignore!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 2, 2020)

melba. HANDS DOWN it's melba. i'm shocked she's so low on the tier list, she's adorable.
also, wendy. wendy is literally such a sweetheart, i love her to bits.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hornsby and Sylvana don't get enough love.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 2, 2020)

Wade, Cube, Tex, Nate, and Hazel are ones that come to mind. I am an asian-american (part filipino, which means I have noticeable dark body hair) and ever since I've been a kid, I've had a bit of a unibrow. People always commented on it and my best friend once straight up told me "you could never be a model" because of it. Seeing Hazel so confident and unapologetic about her unibrow just makes me unusually happy 
Another villager who is also popular but somehow underrated is Hornsby. He is so sweet, telling me he wants to play with me everyday and always looking so curious in the museum. He has this adorable childish innocence


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 2, 2020)

Pashmina is one of my favorites! 

I also really like Tammi the peppy monkey (she looks like a lemur). Her eyes creep some people out, and I got that initially, but now she's one of my favorites and I think her expressions are great.


----------



## ayeeprill (Jun 2, 2020)

PIPPY. 





She's so cute and sweet. She has so much competition when it comes to peppy rabbits, but she's one of the OG peppy rabbits (Along with Bunnie, Dotty, and Gabi).

She was one of my first six in ACGC so I had to invite her when I found her on an island in NH.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 2, 2020)

Madrox6 said:


> I'm thinking about having Buzz move to my island, and out of curiosity I checked his tier. Unranked! Then I checked for any posts with him in the title, and it's mostly giveaways where he isn't claimed. I don't know how that can be. He seems to have a really nice design. The only thing I can think is that Apollo and all of the wolves outshine him for cranky? And his interior is sort of meh. But Buzz is so cute!



I have Buzz and I like him. I find him a little boring at time, but he fits the cranky personality well and has a good design. Apart from their subtypes (Apollo is music, Buzz is nature), I bet the two are nearly identical, so it is odd Apollo is so much popular.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 2, 2020)

Etown20 said:


> Pashmina is one of my favorites!
> 
> I also really like Tammi the peppy monkey (she looks like a lemur). Her eyes creep some people out, and I got that initially, but now she's one of my favorites and I think her expressions are great.


I feel like every goat villager (except Sherb) doesnt get enough love! Chevre and Nan are inspired by this legend (Im pretty sure) of a white and black ram and thats why they have each others pictures in their houses. They have so much character


----------



## Piggleton (Jun 2, 2020)

I love the rabbits esp jocks! Snake and Genji! They are so confident and happy all the time. Get swol lil ones, get swol. I adore Doc too because he just looks so nerdy and wholesome.

I also absolutely love Tasha. Her snooty voice is so soothing and her house is gorgeous!


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 2, 2020)

I really like Leonardo, Renee, various chicken villagers


----------



## EmperorGandhi (Jun 2, 2020)

I love unpopular villagers! They tend to cycle through my New Leaf town a LOT and some of my favorites of the bunch have been in my NH town, so here's ten of my favorites.

*1. Henry*. Poor dude gets overshadowed by the sheer number of really popular smugs. He's got a simple design and he rocks it. He's probably my favorite frog, honestly. Speaking of frogs...
*2. Ribbot. *This little dude is easily my favorite jock (although I haven't had Dom or Roald), and he's a pleasant sight in my NL town. The robot design really suits the frogs, and I'm bummed he doesn't get more love compared to someone like Genji.
*3. Hippeux*. Oh god please don't kill me I know the hippos are a little... unpleasant on the eyes, but he's a total sweetheart and I'm a big fan of his house. Haven't gotten him in NH though.
*4. Elvis. *Best lion by a pretty large margin. Rory also isn't bad but Elvis is probably the most well-designed lion imo. His name is pretty clever and I can't wait for the day that I can turn his greeting into "Hakuna matata" and his catchphrase to "wimoweh". The face he makes when he waves is one of the most adorable things in the game.
*5. Hopkins.* I still don't get why this one doesn't get more love. I find him cuter than other villagers like Marshal, Sherb, and basically any of the cats. Are people just creeped out because he's inflatable? I honestly don't know. He's too adorable and pure to go as unnoticed as he did.
*6. Keaton.* This eagle might honestly be the perfect embodiment of a smug villager. People don't like him because of his glare, but it's honestly perfect for this type of villager. Smug is the word that first came to my mind when I saw them, and I didn't even connect the dots and assume he was smug. He just fit the personality that well imo.
*7. Nana.* She's currently in my mom's town but she really gives me a grandma vibe. She's so sweet and she's also by far the best looking monkey to me.
*8. Avery.* Again, another overlooked eagle. I think the only reason Avery doesn't get acknowledged as much is because he's a cranky eagle that has to compete with Apollo, who is a classic fan favorite. His design is really cool, and I love his house. I think the Avery love is starting to build up more because I see island hopping videos where people praise him pretty heavily, and I hope that it snowballs more and he gets more of the recognition he deserves.
*9. Julia.* Like Avery, I think the love for her is starting to build up more, but the ostriches in general don't get talked about anywhere near as much as they should for their awesome designs. She's still pretty new to my island but she's a fun presence nonetheless.
*10. Rory.* I saved the most underrated one for last. He's far from my favorite. Like I said, I prefer Elvis, but I think Rory's the most properly underrated of the bunch here. Henry has a small following, Ribbot is well-regarded by jock standards, Hippeux is not exactly my favorite design-wise (putting it lightly) and my praises stem from his house and personality more than anything so I can see where the dislike comes from, Elvis is well-regarded by lion standards, Hopkins had a moment in the spotlight not too long ago with the Hopkins vs. O'Hare debates, Keaton is still fairly well-liked, Nana is well-regarded by monkey standards, Avery's popularity is growing little by little, and the same can be said about Julia. But Rory? Nothing. People freak out when they see him in island hopping videos, I've seen him get disregarded for being a lion and a jock, but his design is actually different and he sings a LOT thanks to his music hobby (which everyone seems to love). The lions in general have pretty boring designs and his is way different from the norm, and I'm all for the Chinese inspiration in his design. I intend to let him go soon so I can try to find a new jock to work out with, but he deserves so, so much more appreciation than he gets.


----------



## Anblick (Jun 2, 2020)

Kelpcey said:


> THE MICE. Bree, Broccolo, Dora, Rod, and Chadder are criminally underrated


Oh my god all of this. I LOVE Chadder particularly. I definitely have a huge soft spot for the villagers I randomly had in New Leaf but just... he's so precious!!

And I'm sure my avatar gives it away some here but my girl Agent S is a sheer freaking delight. She's TOO PURE. I have her amiibo card but I randomly lucked out and ran into her on like my 3rd mystery island anyway and I was so excited.


----------



## naranjita (Jun 2, 2020)

Kelpcey said:


> THE MICE. Bree, Broccolo, Dora, Rod, and Chadder are criminally underrated


BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I love Bree so much    her "surprised" face is so cute


----------



## Toot (Jun 2, 2020)

Vladimir. He's actually pretty cool. He's cute and has a certain charm to him.

He's in boxes now, but that's besides the fact. Lmao


----------



## Bioness (Jun 2, 2020)

Static - A purple squirrel with a lightning bolt and rocker aesthetics.

Baabara - A blue sheep whose eyes have seen unspeakable things


----------



## Sander (Jun 2, 2020)

I barely see anyone talking about Henry, which baffles me. 
He's a hella cute smug frog with such a cute design. He even shares a similar droopy look with Beau.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 2, 2020)

Come on and see Hopkins <3 
such a cute bunny yet i rarely see mentioning of his existence
he's adorable
for all of you wondering what the thing on the back of his head is? 
HE'S A POOL FLOATIEEEE/BALLOON 
how do you not love this bunny?

Also peggy, dotty, and bonbon are cute but hopkins hopkins hopkins


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 2, 2020)

God, I have a handful, myself.  I'm gonna go in alphabetical order just because I want to c':

Aurora is absolutely darling, and I'm surprised she isn't more popular!  I do LOVE her design a lot.
Frobert was actually my first favorite villager ever when I started playing.  I love frogs, so I already had a bias beforehand.  He is a tiny dork who claims to be buff as all hell, and I love that.
Ruby is another one of my favorite villagers.  She may be fairly popular, but I'm actually not sure off the top of my head.  I grabbed her because of Ruby Quest (an excellent horror web comic), and fell in love.  I had a whole bunch of villagers from Ruby Quest back in the day.  Ruby and Stitches are still in my current dreamy lineup!  'Course, Stitches is very popular so I can't count him here lol.
Tiffany!  In acnl, she and jambette were actually really good friends, and I kinda got a headcannon that they were *cough* "ladies of the night" so to speak.  I love her design!  

Sorry about tl;dr

Villagers - Aurora, Frobert, Ruby, Tiffany


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 2, 2020)

There's quite a few villagers that I feel are super underrated:


Hazel - I love that not only does she have a unibrow, she is also super proud of having one!
Rocket - she doesn't get anywhere near as much love as she deserves, mainly because a lot of people think gorilla villagers in general are ugly. 
Penelope - Someone earlier mentioned some of the mice, so I thought I'd mention my favourite! I've never had her before, but I think it's super cute that her 'ears' look like a bow!
Alfonso - A precious boy :') He became one of my favourite villagers shortly after I met him when he moved into my CF town, because that was when I found out that his catchphrase and shirt are both a lil nod to one of my favourite video game series! He was also super adorable in the movie, which made me love him even more. It'sa me!
Eugene - I mean... how can you take one look at him and think that he isn't the best smug villager ever?
There are others, but if I tried to talk about all of them I'd be here all day lol.


----------



## panda32510 (Jun 2, 2020)

pekoe!! my cute lil baby


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2020)

Bea doesn't get mentioned enough around here. She's one of the villagers that made their return back in the New Leaf Welcome Amiibo update which I understand. Since four years have passed, she deserves to gain some recognition with the likes of Hopkins, Sprocket, etc. Bea is so cute in this game!


----------



## kbelle4 (Jun 2, 2020)

I feel like some of the really good peppys  get forgotten. I adore Ruby and Cheri. They are spectacularly odd. Ruby talks about dead things frequently to me, and Cheri just seems like a bundle of hyperactive energy. They make me smile. 

Also, I don't know why Grizzly isn't more popular? Hes a grizzly bear in a buffalo plaid shirt, who is terrible with tech and loves plants. He is the essence of the forest aesthetic but I feel like everyone prefers apollo


----------



## Feinne (Jun 2, 2020)

I found that all my dreamies are the unpopular ones! Besides maybe Ruby.

Sylvana is my absolute favourite she is so cute and sweet.
Willow the highlighter sheep is adorable as well.
Scoot has the same birthday as me and is a cute little bean!
Katt is also turning into my ride or die the longer I have her on my island!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jun 7, 2020)

Pinky or Grizzly or Chadder. He's a cheese mouse, and they're both teddy bears!


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jun 7, 2020)

kbelle4 said:


> Also, I don't know why Grizzly isn't more popular? Hes a grizzly bear in a buffalo plaid shirt, who is terrible with tech and loves plants. He is the essence of the forest aesthetic but I feel like everyone prefers apollo



Grizzly has such a great house! He fits the wilderness aesthetic perfectly, so you'd think he'd be more popular in natural themed towns, located somewhere up in the mountainous forest.


----------



## Jesscat (Jun 15, 2020)

Eugene and Butch. I adore them both.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 15, 2020)

I am not sure if Butch is considered underappreciated, but he is certainly the best dog villager and best cranky to me. I have him in both NL and NH and I love him. He is so adorable and he is so sweet for a cranky. ❤


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2020)

Sprinke Oliva and Filbert!


----------



## Vio1et (Jun 16, 2020)

Pashmina! <3 She's so adorable and I love how she's always singing. Her diner house is also super cute.


----------



## angiepie (Jun 16, 2020)

Pate. She’s my cute lil baby duck


----------



## CrankyPirate (Jun 18, 2020)

I think Pashmina is reall underrated, just like Fuchsia and Agent S. All have wonderful designs, not sure why they are not loved more.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 18, 2020)

I feel like Olivia and Butch need more love !! Papi's also a cutie ^^


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

I have Bones and Tom and love them! They're really sweet and have amazing designs. They definitely need more recognition!


----------



## shion (Jun 19, 2020)

snake needs more hype, he's so cute! a pink bunny who's also a ninja...


----------



## zenni (Jun 19, 2020)

I think Paolo is pretty underrated. I got him visiting my campsite, and decided to take him in because I really didn't like my Lazy back then (I had three gorillas... and one of them was a lazy).
I adore his pinkness, his thicc eyebrows, and his skewed mouth. I think he's the best-looking villager with a skewed mouth out there.
Also, he gives me lots of laughs and giggles like this:


----------



## OOstin (Jun 19, 2020)

Al and Elvis. A lot of people hate on Al, but I think he's hilarious and weird in the best way possible. Elvis is cool because he really feels like the KING. He has a ton of gold items in his house too, which I thought was super cool.


----------



## nonobadkitty (Jun 19, 2020)

I also adopted Pashima from a mystery island pretty early on (I think she was my first one from there?) I thought she was unusual looking, so I got her, but she's become one of my most favorites, along with Clay, who was a automatic move-in. Pashima is so cute when she sings, all the time. She recruits other villagers to sing with her too.

I also have Raymond and while he's cute, he's also a bit annoying, but he waters my flowers so he stays.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 19, 2020)

I would die for Friga, Frita, Boomer, Cyd, and Olaf. They have my heart <3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 19, 2020)

I love Papi so much but he's hardly ever brought up in conversation, he deserves so much better he's the best!


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 19, 2020)

Drago is a dragon! He’s the best <3


----------



## Balverine (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm actually surprised that more people don't talk about Savannah lol, she's really pretty


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 19, 2020)

Bubbles we were always besties shes really relatable and unpopular opinion shes a cutie pie look at my pst for why I'm sad about her though #idontwannareliveit


----------



## AntiJupiter (Jun 20, 2020)

Maddie is criminally underrated!


----------



## loveclove (Jun 20, 2020)

helloxcutiee said:


> I love Papi so much but he's hardly ever brought up in conversation, he deserves so much better he's the best!


I really like Papi too! Planning on having him in my island someday


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 19, 2020)

All ten of my dream villagers are rather underappreciated except for Marina and Judy. Some others include most of the gorillas, most chickens, about half of the mice, Frank, Hopper, Tex, Zell and Lopez, Mallary, Quillson, Sheldon, Blaire, almost all of the monkeys, Colton, Mira, Tiffany, Biff, Gonzo, Celia, Leonardo, Claudia, Bones, Portia, Bea, Raddle, Drift, Opal, Big Top, Pinky, Grizzly, Ike, Soleil, Boomer, Clay, Cyd, Drake, Curlos, Walker, Kody, Poncho, Anabelle, Pango, Lucy, Hugh, Cobb, Paula, all of the lions, Norma, and Bonbon.


----------



## emily_e_c (Jul 19, 2020)

I see all these videos and like everyone says Ed is the worst horse and I'm like awe no I love him! He has eye make up and yellow hair. He is like male version of Fuchsia. He also is like the biggest personality on my island and is a fashion icon. Idk like people really don't have any flavor on their island's these days!


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Jul 19, 2020)

emily_e_c said:


> I see all these videos and like everyone says Ed is the worst horse and I'm like awe no I love him! He has eye make up and yellow hair. He is like male version of Fuchsia. He also is like the biggest personality on my island and is a fashion icon. Idk like people really don't have any flavor on their island's these days!


Ed was my forced camper move-in. The smug personality fits way better than jock did because I agree that he’s fabulous. I really love that he has a framed photo of himself in his house lol.


----------



## emily_e_c (Jul 19, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> Ed was my forced camper move-in. The smug personality fits way better than jock did because I agree that he’s fabulous. I really love that he has a framed photo of himself in his house lol.


 
IKR I originally got him because I needed to fill up my island so I could get terraforming, and then I walked into his house and saw his picture and went oh yeah he is staying lol


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 19, 2020)

Yuka is a sweetie


----------



## Eevees (Jul 19, 2020)

Gayle!! She's so sweet and cute.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Jul 19, 2020)

Static is one of my most favorite villagers in the game, just below Bob. Static is really cool with his purple fur and lightning bolt on his head. I still don't understand why he's so underrated.


----------



## rosabelle (Jul 19, 2020)

Cobb looks like some scientist or whatever but he’s really cute without the doctor glasses and really sweet. He was a starting villager before I reset my island and it was hard for me to let him go even if I already had Dom.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 19, 2020)

<~~~~~~~ Spike da best.


----------



## Peachtree53 (Jul 19, 2020)

Tex the penguin! No one talks about him but he's so sweet and really cool!


----------



## Kattea (Jul 19, 2020)

I agree with Pashmina! Also Deirdre.


----------



## Vanida (Jul 19, 2020)

I love Al. He was my first ever villager and has stuck with me the whole time.


----------



## milraen (Jul 20, 2020)

Annalisa the anteater is so underrated! She’s like an elegant little Japanese doll and she wiggles her tail when she’s happy to see you


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 20, 2020)

Midge the pink bird. She is so adorable. She was my latest camper and I just took the first camper that would kick out the right villager. She has only been here for a week and I love her already. I'll be sad when it's time to let her go.


----------



## LoserMom (Jul 20, 2020)

Olive! She came to my campsite and I fell in love with her. She’s definitely my fav villager


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Jul 20, 2020)

I think Megan and Cyd are pretty underrated when it comes to the new villagers. I never see them on anyone’s islands

But out of all of the villagers, Gigi is pretty underrated too


----------



## g u a v a (Jul 20, 2020)

i love moe, he's cool


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 20, 2020)

I think Boris is underrated!!
I didn't plan on having him stay for long on my island, but somehow I got attached to him & I love him now ; ; his grumpy expression matches a pig design so well!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2020

also I don't see Bea being talked about much?? I think she's absolutely charming like a sleepy brown dog, she's one of my ultimate dreamies & I'm so happy to see her around <333


----------



## Loriii (Jul 20, 2020)

Ellie. She's too adorable and originally has the cafe curtain wall in her house.  She should be on the same popularity level as Tia.


----------



## Iris_T (Jul 20, 2020)

My fav underrated villager is Carmen, she's such a cutie ❤


----------



## Glitterbuck200 (Jul 27, 2020)

Love Hans. He is the best gorilla in my opinion.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 27, 2020)

Got quite the list here:

Eugene
Raddle
Cheri
Sylvana
Sprocket
Julia
Murphy
Frita
Chadder
Wade
Maddie
Frank

(And dare I say it...) Cashmere.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

I love Amelia so much?? She has an amazing design, her mountain cabin house is wonderful and she is a snooty!! A perfect combination


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 27, 2020)

Idk if anybody have mentioned this baby boy but here he is. All in his glory.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 27, 2020)

Glitterbuck200 said:


> Love Hans. He is the best gorilla in my opinion. View attachment 292538


He definitely is. Louie is just behind him in my opinion.


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 27, 2020)

Pashmina is adorable! I had her in New Leaf and loved her a lot ^-^ 

I'll always talk about my *Benjamin*. he's so cute! he's not unpopular or anything (I think?) 
but I think many people wouldn't take him because of the brows & red eyes, 
but it makes him original imo! he's so cute and a perfect lazy, 10/10 would recommend


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 27, 2020)

Olive is so underrated and under appreciated! Maybe it’s because she is a cub like Maple, Pekoe, and June and doesn’t have any “girly” or “cute” traits, but Olive still looks adorable!


----------



## moonlightxo (Jul 27, 2020)

I love Chevre and Nan! I'd definitely love to have them on my island at some point.


----------



## lilyplaysacnh (Jul 27, 2020)

loveclove said:


> No offense to Raymond and Marshall but I think we get so hyped by this famous villagers and forget to appreciate the ones we got.
> 
> I absolutely adore Pashmina, the goat. I found her in a mistery island. She sings when she is in a good mood, always so nice, always compliments my clothes and gives me something she thinks would go great with it. She's also freakin cute, look at this (got it from reddit).
> 
> ...


my favs are alfonso and graham and i have reasons for each

alfonso: the other day i found out that he was on the lowest tier on the popular list and that just broke my heart! he is so sweet and nice and he is pretty cool looking too! he’s always so funny and i have the best memories with him, i would do anything for him 

graham: this little hamster is so cute!! i love that they made him a nerd but he secretly likes bubblegum kk and the two girls on the front cover and has a shrine of them  he sometimes wears these circular glasses that he looks ADORABLE in, he’s also super sweet and he tells me how great i am all the time 

these villagers deserve more attention and love  so if you see them on a mystery island i 100% would get them because they are so funny and cute!!


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 27, 2020)

Tex  is underrated and harry


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 27, 2020)

I think Cranston needs even more love. Oh and Apollo.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 27, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> I think Cranston needs even more love. Oh and Apollo.




I love Cranston. I thought Apollo was already top tier for crankies. Who are the other popular crankies?


----------



## crazycatlady713 (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't understand why Julia isn't more popular! She's got adorable anime eyes and her house is color coordinated with her body. Also, I like to consider her trans as she is clearly a peacock but is also female so, ya know, represent.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 27, 2020)

crazycatlady713 said:


> I don't understand why Julia isn't more popular! She's got adorable anime eyes and her house is color coordinated with her body. Also, I like to consider her trans as she is clearly a peacock but is also female so, ya know, represent.


I can see her that way, and I don’t like it. Another thing, could you reply to my leather thread?


----------



## crazycatlady713 (Jul 27, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> I can see her that way, and I don’t like it. Another thing, could you reply to my leather thread?


Leather thread?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 27, 2020)

crazycatlady713 said:


> Leather thread?


The thread is about overshadowed villagers. It’s in the general AC Discussion.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 27, 2020)

crazycatlady713 said:


> I don't understand why Julia isn't more popular! She's got adorable anime eyes and her house is color coordinated with her body. Also, I like to consider her trans as she is clearly a peacock but is also female so, ya know, represent.



YES! Julia is one of my dreamies because of all that


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 27, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> Tex  is underrated and harry



I agree! I had Harry in NL with Gaston and while I didn’t care for Harry’s design, he still grew on me nonetheless. My memories with Harry were good .

Initially I didn’t like Tex, but I got him from @JeffreyAC’s void and he eventually grew on me. He looks really cute in the vampire costume and the black tailcoat . Sadly, I just recently let him go. I wouldn’t say he’s a favorite now but I think he deserves some more love and am glad I gave him a chance. .


----------



## Bk1234 (Jul 27, 2020)

C A R O L I N E


----------



## John Wick (Jul 27, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> C A R O L I N E
> View attachment 292972


Love her.

Had her in a WW town many years ago.

Her eyes are awesome!


----------



## cici..crossing (Jul 27, 2020)

vivian and cally. i love them so much.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jul 27, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Love her.
> 
> Had her in a WW town many years ago.
> 
> Her eyes are awesome!


I just got her and to be honest, I think I’m happier that I got her before Marshal (now I want Kyle as my 2nd Smug because he flirted with me on an island ). Her big blue eyes are SO cute!!!


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jul 27, 2020)

Pecan! She's super cute but I don't see much love for her online.


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 16, 2021)

Just had to come back to this thread to say... HANS! He is a super sweet, smug Yetti and I think he deserves some recognition. His house is cool and I really like his design. He is now one of my favourite new residents and is here to stay


----------



## Moritz (Feb 16, 2021)

Tybalt!
And Flip, and Colton, and Hans.

But remember, the less popular your favourites are, the more original your island looks and the easier they are for you to get given.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 16, 2021)

Seen *Bea* mentioned a few times in this thread and completely agree that she's very underrated, I'm not sure if people think she's a bit plain or maybe its due to the normal personality that some find boring (though the same could be said for Goldie who seems to be a popular villager) but I think she's really cute and a really good villager so it's nice seeing her getting some love in this thread. Also I agree with the support for *Caroline*, she has a really pretty design, maybe a tad too bright, but she fits really nicely into a tropical island theme.

A few others that seem too underrated:
*Portia* - I never really see her getting much love and she always seem to be low on any villager popularity lists but she's a really nice villager, plus she has my favourite personality so that makes her even better
*Olive* - seen her mentioned on this thread and agree that she's just as good as the other cubs that get a lot of love
*Murphy *- he was a random move in on my island and is a really sweet villager but never seems very popular
*Many Rabbits *- some do get a lot of love but most rabbits seem unpopular yet they're such a cute species with some really good designs
*Blaire* - probably another one that doesn't get lots of love due to the relatively plain design compared to some other squirrels but I think she's really cute
*Vivian *- another one that's been mentioned in this thread, I like all the wolves but Vivian and Freya are my favourite female ones but they always seem to be the least popular ones
*Hopper *- never seems to get a lot of love for a penguin but he's one of the top cranks for me
*Chickens, Kangaroos and Elephants *- very few of these seem to get much love and most rank very low on popularity polls (chickens mostly) but I think there are some very good villagers in these species and they deserve a lot more love then they get


----------



## Tindre (Feb 16, 2021)

Pierce, I feel like almost no one knows about how cute he is?? Like he looks so dependable and friendly. I love him.. Also Rocco the tough but sweet hippo.. and Sylvana the cutest villager of them all!


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 16, 2021)

I will name one underrated villager applicable each personality category. That will be followed by one additional male and one additional female. It can read like the cast of one’s island.

• Cranky dog *Butch*
• Snooty cat *Kitty*
• Lazy monkey *Simon*
• Normal kangaroo *Carrie*
• Jock alligator *Sly*
• Peppy horse *Winnie*
• Smug goat *Kidd*
• Uchi chicken *Plucky*

• _Additional Male:_ Jock duck *Bill*
• _Additional female:_ Peppy bird *Twiggy*


----------



## piske (Feb 16, 2021)

Tfw you went through the whole thread liking posts only to realize most were from June and July of last year... 

I think Penelope is really underrated! Her design is really adorable, her mod haircut, one little tooth, and her giant bow ears! And a pink tail! She has the perfect look for a peppy imo c:


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 16, 2021)

well i love so many villagers but idk which are underrated tbh so i'll name the ones i don't see others mention often lol

pashmina, canberra, frita, flip, peck, biff, pierce, frobert, bill, boone, hamlet, samson, sly, tad, bangle, gabi, bella, anabelle, dotty, maddie, carmen, pango, patty, puddles, pippy, peanut, tutu, wendy, beardo, chadder, o'hare, shep, kidd, jacques, baabara, cashmere, cleo, tipper, greta, snooty, julia, boris, curt, bruce, grizzly, cyrano, groucho, buzz, del, gruff, rooney, murphy, hamphrey, cesar, harry, chow, ike, rasher, ricky, hopper, wart jr, cally, deena, annalisa, caroline, dora, carrie, bea, bertha, rhonda, mitzi, nana, sydney, norma, alfonso, claude, chester, papi, crackle(spork), cole, tucker, prince, rodeo, dizzy, hornsby, hugh, ozzie 

there might be more i missed or some of these may be popular because like i say, idk who's underrated haha
but i love loads of villagers and don't really notice if someone hates a villager i like


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> crackle(spork)


Spork was one of my starting lazies and I regret letting him go. He was so adorable!

I also like Anicotti. I haven’t had her, but she looks so chill. And her catchphrase is cannoli!! What more could you want?
(Not my photo below.)


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 16, 2021)

I don't know if some of these are underrated or not but I'll give it a try.

*Fuchsia *- The Uchi Deer. I love her house in New Horizons, and I don't mind her yellow bangs as much as I thought I would.

I think Jocks as a whole are underrated. Some good ones are

*Rudy *the cat. My favorite of all the jocks.
*Genji *the Rabbit. He kept his name from the Japanese version
*Tybalt* the Tiger
*Ribbot *and *Sprocket *- Okay hear me out. These guys are humorous in an _iron_ic kind of way. They are both robots, yet they think they can train their abs and hamstrings, etc. The only realistic thing they say is something like "I just finished my 7000th pull up rep"

*Carmen *- The Peppy Rabbit. Carmen was introduced in City Folk, and I didn't even really know she existed until this year, so maybe she is too underrated.

*Moe *- The lazy cat. When it comes to the lazy villagers, especially the cat ones, Punchy and Bob seem to take the spotlight. I tend to forget Moe exists because he doesn't ever seem to be talked about.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 16, 2021)

I will preach this until the day Animal Crossing is erased from existence, but...





Elmer is the sweetest little horse. The most adorable, in my opinion. I don't know why but he's my favourite villager and I'm a little surprised that he's usually thrown under the rug compared to the other horses. Give him some love people     (jk, this is just topical humour and not meant to be taken seriously).


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 16, 2021)

My sweet boy Egbert is the light of my island and I can’t believe he’s not more popular  he’s so cute especially when he’s wearing the cute shirt from Father’s Day! It’s got a little cape on it and it makes him look 10 times cuter when he’s running around!



Spoiler: Egbert 🥰










He’s one of the few villagers who actually lets me sit beside him long enough to get a picture 






He loves to sing, too! Not quite as much as Lolly but 



He’s also super sweet and supportive of Lolly’s singing!

I love him so much


----------



## mayor.lauren (Feb 16, 2021)

i really love tutu! she’s so so cute and i feel like her peppy personality suits her so well! i always love having her on my island!


----------



## Mu~ (Feb 16, 2021)

Blaire, I never read any1 talk about her, despiste being really cute.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 16, 2021)

Omg I have like a laundry list of villagers that are so overrated

Bones
Ozzie
Portia
Shari
Nana
Hornsby
Melba
Bunnie
Dobie
Ellie
Vivian
Gonzo
Rudy
Tipper 
Norma
Stu
Coach
Walker
Willow

I mean the list could seriously go on and on and the list wouldn't be complete without mentioning the King and Queen themselves Jambette and Beardo


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 16, 2021)

My fave villager, Carmen. She is sweet, beautiful, and cheerful! I love her so much!

Other underrated villagers I really like are: Frita, Chadder, Spork, Tex, Anabelle, Cally, Walker, and list goes on and on. :')


----------



## oranje (Feb 16, 2021)

I'd argue that every villager that isn't popular are all underrated!  Most of my personal favorites aren't popular in general. 



Matt0106 said:


> I will preach this until the day Animal Crossing is erased from existence, but...
> Elmer is the sweetest little horse. The most adorable, in my opinion. I don't know why but he's my favourite villager and I'm a little surprised that he's usually thrown under the rug compared to the other horses. Give him some love people     (jk, this is just topical humour and not meant to be taken seriously).



I agree about Elmer. He's cute, has a nice natural color, and he looks like Bojack Horseman, which is a plus for me.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 16, 2021)

oranje said:


> I'd argue that every villager that isn't popular are all underrated!  Most of my personal favorites aren't popular in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesssssss! and that signature tho!!!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 16, 2021)

Wart Jr.........the bumpiest frog in the game.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Feb 16, 2021)

piske said:


> Tfw you went through the whole thread liking posts only to realize most were from June and July of last year...
> 
> I think Penelope is really underrated! Her design is really adorable, her mod haircut, one little tooth, and her giant bow ears! And a pink tail! She has the perfect look for a peppy imo c:



glad you liked my post from centeries ago because i kinda forgot this thread existed and i like people acknowledging and talking about less popular villlagers.
oh and penelope is really underrated i def agree... like how can people not love the clever but cute use of the bow omg i love it.

anyway for my opinion; to this day i'm honestly surprised how unpopular (and sometimes disliked) eugene is. like... if i didn't know anything about animal crossing i would assume he was one of the popular villagers. he's that cool.

also; him without glasses (picture not mine)





like he's such a dork without his main glasses i love it.

also graham's the same way too, but cuter...





like... LOOK AT HIM. LOOK AT HIM. HE'S PRECIOUS.   

i know i'm hogging up alot of this page but danggg dude do i love alot of characters that i wish were more popular; i'll do a quick round about a bunch of the squirrels that i like which i probably did back in an earlier page but i'll do it again anyway just in case;

*sally*: she's soooo cute like if personality types weren't gender locked she would definitely be a lazy and i would love her even more.
*cally*: i love her and her biggg rosy cheeks and off-centered eyes. her catchphrase "WHEE!" always makes me imagine she's running up a tree it's as funny as it is cute. i like to imagine sally and cally as sisters but that's just my headcanon.
*agent s*: just a bias pick because she's blue and my favorite number is 2. but i always found females with the fitness hobby interesting because they're rare. so in short terms; she's a jock in heart, and i like jocks. probably the most jock-ish female in the game.
*pecan*: also bias pick because i had her in ACGC as a little kiddo. she oozes that snooty personality for me. i practically love everything about her, to the point i'm kinda surprised she isn't my favorite villager (i just love hazel too much sorry pecan). her eyes, her brownish red fur, the milkmaid dress they gave her and her Interior, which is one of my favorites and where I first heard K.K. Love Song, which is in my top 10 probably 5 songs in the game(picture not mine)





ok, sorry for the long post. i'm done now.


----------



## Moritz (Feb 16, 2021)

Hedgehugs said:


> glad you liked my post from centeries ago because i kinda forgot this thread existed and i like people acknowledging and talking about less popular villlagers.
> oh and penelope is really underrated i def agree... like how can people not love the clever but cute use of the bow omg i love it.
> 
> anyway for my opinion; to this day i'm honestly surprised how unpopular (and sometimes disliked) eugene is. like... if i didn't know anything about animal crossing i would assume he was one of the popular villagers. he's that cool.
> ...


Its funny you should mention Eugene and Graham as I spent a long time trying to decide what smug villager to have on my island. It was between those 2 and Hans. Hans won out.

Now it's between those 2 again for my second island. I'm thinking Eugene this time.

Maybe I should buy a third switch...


----------



## moonlights (Feb 16, 2021)

I think a lot of the dogs are underrated - Daisy and Biskit for example.

Also I don't see much attention surrounding Dizzy and Louie, both great villagers.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Feb 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Its funny you should mention Eugene and Graham as I spent a long time trying to decide what smug villager to have on my island. It was between those 2 and Hans. Hans won out.
> 
> Now it's between those 2 again for my second island. I'm thinking Eugene this time.
> 
> Maybe I should buy a third switch...



Hans is_ really_ good so I don't blame you for picking him first. Ngl kinda wish he was my first campsite villager sometimes.

I also agree with Eugune for your 2nd island. I love Graham myself and have him on my island right now but I've always wanted Eugene as a villager, even if he wouldn't be permanent because I don't have space for him, unfortunately. 

Again, I love them both, so you can't go wrong either way in my opinion. If I were you though I would get both (if you have the space), or at least temporarily get both just so I could get a feel for them on my island and see which one I would want to keep. 

...I probably should get a third switch too. I really want alot of villagers, I can't help it.


----------



## piske (Feb 16, 2021)

Hedgehugs said:


> glad you liked my post from centeries ago because i kinda forgot this thread existed and i like people acknowledging and talking about less popular villlagers.
> oh and penelope is really underrated i def agree... like how can people not love the clever but cute use of the bow omg i love it.
> 
> anyway for my opinion; to this day i'm honestly surprised how unpopular (and sometimes disliked) eugene is. like... if i didn't know anything about animal crossing i would assume he was one of the popular villagers. he's that cool.
> ...


lol centuriesssss rip

I thought of another one, Axel! I love his perpetual toothy smile, his bangs and the teal tips he has on his ears and tail c: I feel like all the other elephants get overshadowed by Dizzy!


----------



## Seelie (Feb 16, 2021)

Agreeing with *Pecan*, whom I have only had for a short while and would already die for.  I especially love her and Poppy hanging out together; it blows my mind that Poppy's so popular but Pecan gets overlooked! 

Also I love so many of the dogs -- *Butch* and *Shep* share an orchard on Muir Wood and are just so cute together; *Bea, Daisy*, *Maddie, Marcel, *and *Bones *are also great!

I've never had *Olive*, but I think she's really sweet. 

Anddd shout-out to all the jocks.  I've seen so many people complaining about them but I think they're so funny with all their talk about muscles and absurd exercises (Dom isn't underrated, but he is my absolute favorite out of all the villagers).  Some other jocks that deserve more attention than they get:  *Rudy*, *Genji*, *Bill*, *Drift*, *Poncho* -- I think they're all very cute.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 21, 2021)

I love Lily she is so cute and sweet!  Definitely my favourite, I'm surprised there aren't more people talking about her.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 21, 2021)

Beardo. Give him a chance and you will miss his charm when He is gone.
I really like him. He made my past island interesting.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Feb 22, 2021)

I feel like I don't see her a lot, so I'm going to say Cleo. Her coloring is so pretty and horses are cool.


----------

